# Timeshare Rentals in Niagara Falls?



## sequentialb (Jun 10, 2013)

We are planning a trip for August to Niagara Falls. There will be 5-7 adults and three children. We would like to be near the Falls and Fallsview casino. Does anyone know where I can go to look at timeshare rentals in this area or other cost-effective options for a group our size?


----------



## cd5 (Jun 17, 2013)

sequentialb said:


> We are planning a trip for August to Niagara Falls. There will be 5-7 adults and three children. We would like to be near the Falls and Fallsview casino. Does anyone know where I can go to look at timeshare rentals in this area or other cost-effective options for a group our size?



Hi!  No timeshares in the Niagara area that I know of, the closest are mostly north of Toronto in the Georgian Bay/Lake Simcoe area. Driving distance for a day trip but a longish drive of several hours! 
There's one called "Shelter Cove" on Lake Erie which would be much  closer than the others in the Georgian Bay area, it's listed on the Interval site. There are none in the RCI directory that aren't north of Toronto... 
I've stayed at area hotels in the past but it isn't what I would call cost effective for a large group like yours...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2013)

Try Vacation Rentals by Owner - www.vrbo.com for private vacation rentals


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 18, 2013)

Besides the usual Hotwire and Priceline, check out Groupon.  They have hotel deals for Niagara Falls on a daily basis for some really good rates.  Just be careful about the available dates and restrictions.


----------



## CSB (Jun 20, 2013)

There may be a timeshare in the Niagara Falls area but it has bad reviews as I remember and I wouldn't recommend it. Vacation Villas or Fantasy Vacation Villas.


----------



## momeason (Jun 20, 2013)

There is a fractional ownership resort at Niagara on the Lake in Canada.
It is lovely but there is only 1 two bedroom unit. It is very expensive to rent. 
All the rooms are expensive. The town is beautiful, charming. 
Every other home is a B and B in Niagara on the Lake so that may be an option. We adored the town. 
The Canadian side of the falls is very beautiful with lots of attractions. I do recommend buying the pass on the American side...cheaper deal. Cave of the Winds is fantastic..better than the Canadian attractions. 
the Maid of the Mist leaves from both sides but is cheaper in the US.


----------

